# 1+1=3 si si c'est possib'



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Juillet 2005)

*1+1=3* voyoonns.....

Prenons l'équation: *(a+b) x (a-b) = a²-ab+ba-b²*

A droite: *-ab et +ba* s'annulent,

On a donc : *(a+b) x (a-b) = a²-b²*

Divisons les deux termes de chaque cotés par: *(a-b)*

On obtient : 
*(a+b) x (a-b) = a²-b²*
*........a-b..............a-b*

Simplifions le terme de gauche :

*(a+b) = a²-b²*
* ..............a-b*

Posons :* a = b = 1* On obtient donc :

*1+1 = 1-1 *soit* 2 = 1*
*..........1-1..............1*
Lorsqu'on a le même terme en haut et en bas d'une division, celle-ci* = 1*

Donc l'équation devient : *2 = 1* et, si on ajoute *1* des deux côtés on obtient :

*3 = 2* donc, si on remplace *2* par *1+1* on obtient alors :

*3 = 1+1 ou 1+1 = 3*
_Edmond Wells_
_(Encyclopedie du savoir relatif et absolu Tome III)._


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

Bu et rebu, mais c'est pas grave 
Dis moi, quand tu divises par 0, tu obtiens quoi?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bu et rebu, mais c'est pas grave
> Dis moi, quand tu divises par 0, tu obtiens quoi?


Alors là j'en sais rien chuis total nul en math    mais j'ai trouvé ça rigolo en le lisant...(cf : la révolution des fourmis) je savais pas que le sujet avait déja été aborder ici voili voilou..


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

recalé !


----------



## z-moon (5 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> *1+1=3* voyoonns.....
> 
> Prenons l'équation: *(a+b) x (a-b) = a2-ab+ba-b2*...



personnellement, j'ai arrêté de comprendre à partir de *"(a+b)"*   :rateau:

c'est bien beau tout ces chiffres machins choses, mais à quoi ça sert ???  
y'a t'il une application concrète à tout cela ?


----------



## argothian22 (5 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> *3 = 1+1 ou 1+1 = 3*
> _Edmond Wells_
> _(Encyclopedie du savoir relatif et absolu Tome III)._




donc si j'ai deux pièces de 1 euro dans ma poche c'est comme si j'en avais 3 Bizarre Bizarre


----------



## argothian22 (5 Juillet 2005)

donc juste en lisant ton treath je me suis enrichi  ben c'est cool merci


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je signale juste que si a = b
> le postulat de base *(a+b) x (a-b) = a²-ab+ba-b² *nous donne (a-b) = 0
> et (a+b) x 0 = 0 donc tu pars de rien et ton raisonnement ne tient plus.
> CQFD


Attention, ce n'est pas "mon" raisonnement mais celui d'un certain Edmond Wells... 
Je n'avance rien du tout et d'un point de vue purement mathematique tu as peut être raison (ou pas... )..


----------



## argothian22 (5 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui figure toi que ça ne démontre pas 1+1 = 3 mais 0 = 0 et là tout le monde est rassuré
> c'est une application concrète pour ........... pour ................ ben j'sais pô finalement



donc je viens de perdre l'euro que j'avais gagné précedemment


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

Je vous en fais un autre de petite énigme ?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104376


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> donc si j'ai deux pièces de 1 euro dans ma poche c'est comme si j'en avais 3 Bizarre Bizarre



ton percepteur ne trouve pas ça bizarre, lui   

... il sort sa calculette  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Attention, ce n'est pas "mon" raisonnement mais celui d'un certain Edmond Wells...
> Je n'avance rien du tout et d'un point de vue purement mathematique tu as peut être raison (ou pas... )..


 edmond wells est un personnage de fiction cree pas werber, il me semble...
je pense qu'il vaut mieux attribuer la paternité de l'équation a ce dernier... 
ou a celui auquel il l'a piquée...


----------



## B00 (5 Juillet 2005)

il a besoin d'une p'tite belette lui


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> edmond wells est un personnage de fiction cree pas werber, il me semble...
> je pense qu'il vaut mieux attribuer la paternité de l'équation a ce dernier...
> ou a celui auquel il l'a piquée...


Effectivement , et si elle est de lui, peut-on se fier au raisonnement algèbrique d'un littéraire aussi vaste sa culture soit-elle....
Faut toujours se méfier des gars qui mélangent sciences, spiritualité, physique quantique et recettes de cuisine.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement , et si elle est de lui, peut-on se fier au raisonnement algèbrique d'un littéraire aussi vaste sa culture soit-elle....
> Faut toujours se méfier des gars qui mélangent sciences, spiritualité, physique quantique et recettes de cuisine.


 pour sur 

mais honnetement, je ne pense pas que ce soit de werber, tout comme l'integralite de ce qu'on peut trouver dans l'encyclopedie du savoir relatif et absolu (la fictive comme celle qui est sortie par la suite)


----------



## kitetrip (6 Juillet 2005)

Trois gars décident de dormir dans un hotel pour le moins cher possible.

Ils arrivent à la réception et demande une chambre pour trois (hé, ils font ce qu'ils veulent hein ! :rateau: )
La chambre coûte 30¤, ils donnent donc 10¤ chacun en billet.

Un peu plus tard, le gérant de l'hotel se rend compte que leur chambre ne coûte pas 30 mais 25¤ ! Honnête, il décide de rendre le surplus : il appelle donc le portier, lui donne 5¤ en pièces de 1¤ et lui demande de donner ça aux trois gaillards dans leur chambre.

Seulement, le portier a bien observé que les trois gars s'étaient répartis le prix de la chambre : comment alors rembourser les trois gars avec 5 pièces de 1¤ ??
Il a l'astuce : il garde 2¤ pour lsa poche et va donc donner 3¤ aux trois gaillards en lui disant que la chambre coutait finalement 27¤. Chaque gars recoivent donc 1¤ et tout le monde est content.

Récapitulatif :
En réalité donc, chaque gars a payé 9¤ (le billet de 10¤ moins 1¤).
Donc 3*9=27¤
Plus les 2¤ du portier, ça nous donne 29¤

Où est passé l'euro manquant


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Juillet 2005)

Hum... les 3 gars on dépensé à trois 30 euros (-5 euros)
Donc ils ont en realité dépensé 25 euros auxquels on rajoute les 3 euros récupérés chacun 25+3=28  et on rajoute les 2 euros que le portier leur a barbé
donc 28+2=30


----------



## kitetrip (6 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Hum... les 3 gars on dépensé à trois 30 euros (-5 euros)
> Donc ils ont en realité dépensé 25 euros auxquels on rajoute les 3 euros récupérés chacun 25+3=28 et on rajoute les 2 euros que le portier leur a barbé
> donc 28+2=30


 
 Héhé bien joué

Je l'avais faite à un pote, il est devenu le lendemain matin avec un gros papier brouillon, une calculatrice et m'a dit que chacun avait payé en fait 8.76¤ :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (6 Juillet 2005)

Je me souviens d'un problème, que mon professeur de maths, nous demandait de résoudre.

Je vous le propose:

Démontrer par une équation que 0,999 peut être égal à 1.


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

On peut le faire simplement si on note 0.999...

Dans ce cas :
(1) soit x = 0.999...
(2) alors 10 x = 9.999...

Soustrayons (1) à (2) et nous obtenons :
(3) 9 x = 9 soit x=1

Donc 0.999...=1

CQFD.


----------



## richard-deux (6 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> On peut le faire simplement si on note 0.999...
> 
> Dans ce cas :
> (1) soit x = 0.999...
> ...



Tu n'es pas loin.  

En fait, 0,999= 0,333+0,333+0,333

Et 0,333= 1/3

Donc 1/3+1/3+1/3=1


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

Oui, on aurait pu aussi passer par là mais il est important de préciser que 0.999 correspond à une notation simplifiée de 0.999... soit un réel et non pas un décimal comme l'écriture le laisse entendre.

Sinon : 0.333 <> 1/3


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (6 Juillet 2005)

Et 1+1=10 vous savez faire (ici je suppose que tout le monde sait le faire)


----------



## richard-deux (6 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on aurait pu aussi passer par là mais il est important de préciser que 0.999 correspond à une notation simplifiée de 0.999... soit un réel et non pas un décimal comme l'écriture le laisse entendre.
> 
> Sinon : 0.333 <> 1/3



Exact.  

J'aurais du préciser ce fait.


----------



## daffyb (6 Juillet 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Et 1+1=10 vous savez faire (ici je suppose que tout le monde sait le faire)


en binaire, oui


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre bizarrerie, voici un p'tit truc :
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> ...


 

Je connaissais deja le texte, mais à chaque fois, il m'impressionne...


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

impréssionant j'arrive à le lire comme s'il était écrit normalement


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

A propos de ce texte, on peut même ajouter que les personnes ne "voyant" pas les erreurs (inversion de signes ou autre) dans un mot sont celles qui lisent le mieux : elles disposent en fait d'un réseau étendu d'associations signe/signification tandis qu'une personne peu experte en lecture doit s'arrêter sur les mots pour les interpréter.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Juillet 2005)

Cela ne devrait pas poser de problème pour continuer cette suite... 

1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

13112221


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

Je vois qu'on lit "les fourmis" ici


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

oui, mais ca fait trrrrrrrrrrrrrrres longtemps... 
Mais le truc des chiffres, c'est un classique


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais ca fait trrrrrrrrrrrrrrres longtemps...
> Mais le truc des chiffres, c'est un classique



j'avais jamais lu ton pseudo avec attention pas mal le jeu de mot tu en connais des tours  si t'en a ca m'interresse en pv ou si tu crée une discussion !!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on lit "les fourmis" ici


   ...........


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ...........


si tu lis les fourms je suis prêt à parier beaucoup d'argent que tu lis également Calvin et Hobbes !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> si tu lis les fourms je suis prêt à parier beaucoup d'argent que tu lis également Calvin et Hobbes !


Ben pas la peine... je les connais déjà par coeur mes aventures!!!


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas la peine... je les connais déjà par coeur mes aventures!!!


 
 oh c'est beau !!


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

Allez, qui a une petite enigme ?


----------



## IP (6 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi les développeurs confondent Noel et Haloween ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Allez, une petite (assez) facile : 

2 ethnologues découvrent un tombeau dans lequel il y a 2 êtres à l?état de chair (c?est-à-dire non décomposés, avec la peau sur les os). L?un des 2 s?écrie « Mais c?est Adam et Eve !! ».
Comment les a t ?il reconnu ?


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2005)

ils n'ont pas de nombril...

Y a pas plus dur ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ils n'ont pas de nombril...
> 
> Y a pas plus dur ?


Ben il y a celle de IP plus haut....


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les développeurs confondent Noel et Haloween ?



Parce que 25 dec = 31 oct (25 décimales => 31 octets...)

(j'avoue, j'ai triché )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

Bon allez une autre :

En Papouasie, il y a des "papous" et des "pas-Papous". Parmi les "papous" il y a des "papas papous" et des "papous pas papa". Mais il y a aussi des "papas pas papous" et des "pas papous pas papas".
De plus, il y a des "papous pas papas à poux" et des "papas pas papous à poux". Mais il n'y a pas de "papas papous à poux" ni de "pas papous pas papas à poux".
Sachant qu'il y a 240 000 poux (en moyenne 10 par tête)&#8230;et qu'il y a 2 fois plus de "pas papous à poux" que de "papous à poux", déterminer le nombre de "papous pas papas à poux" et en déduire le nombre de "papas pas papous à poux" !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

Une petite en plus tient...

Comment peut-on écrire le nombre 1000 en utilisant 9 fois le chiffre 9?
De même en utilisant 8 fois le nombre 8 ?


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Une petite en plus tient...
> 
> Comment peut-on écrire le nombre 1000 en utilisant 9 fois le chiffre 9?
> De même en utilisant 8 fois le nombre 8 ?



999 + 999/999 = 1000

888 + 88 + 8 + 8 + 8 = 1000


----------



## argothian22 (7 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> 999 + 999/999 = 1000
> 
> 888 + 88 + 8 + 8 + 8 = 1000



y'a des intelos quand même ici  j'aurai jamais trouvé


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> y'a des intelos quand même ici


Merci.
Et en plus je porte des lunettes


----------



## argothian22 (7 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> Et en plus je porte des lunettes



ah ca veut rien dire moi aussi ... mais euh ca compte quand même si c'est des lunettes de soleil


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> y'a des intelos quand même ici  j'aurai jamais trouvé


Oui bon.... tout ça sans google???


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2005)

Sans Google, bien sur !

Starmac est un fou des nombres, c'est tout.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Sans Google, bien sur !
> 
> Starmac est un fou des nombres, c'est tout.


----------



## z-moon (7 Juillet 2005)

* 0 + 0 = la tête à TOTO* !
...
c'est bon, je connais la sortie... :rateau:


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

Ca y est, vous y êtes parvenu, vous m'avez donné mal à la tête :rateau:


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2005)

Faut pas rester si longtemps au soleil, Ycare : on y brule ses ailes, ou on y chope une migraine


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> * 0 + 0 = la tête à TOTO* !
> ...
> c'est bon, je connais la sortie... :rateau:


Ben là je vois pas pfiouuu...
Tient starmac, amuse toi :
Peut-on répartir 44 billes en 10 boîtes de façon à ce que chaque boîte contienne un nombre différent de billes?


----------



## avr (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

D'après moi, non car:
0+1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9=45
(si on part du principe que les billes sont indivisibles...). J'ai bon ou j'ai loupé l'astuce?


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ben là je vois pas pfiouuu...
> Tient starmac, amuse toi :
> Peut-on répartir 44 billes en 10 boîtes de façon à ce que chaque boîte contienne un nombre différent de billes?


Dit comme cela, le problème n'est pas possible car en utilisant les valeurs minimales on obtient : somme de 0 à 9 soit un total de 45...

Tu es sur de ton énoncé ? Ou j'ai lu trop vite ?


----------



## z-moon (7 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on répartir 44 billes en 10 boîtes de façon à ce que chaque boîte contienne un nombre différent de billes?


_*à la fenêtre*_
euh ... bin ... OUI! ... nan?  :rateau:

_bien sur, si j'utilisais ma calculète à l'endroit  _


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> D'après moi, non car:
> 0+1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9=45
> (si on part du principe que les billes sont indivisibles...). J'ai bon ou j'ai loupé l'astuce?


Les billes sont indivisibles voui mais tu as loupé l'astuce.. 



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Dit comme cela, le problème n'est pas possible car en utilisant les valeurs minimales on obtient : somme de 0 à 9 soit un total de 45...
> Tu es sur de ton énoncé ? Ou j'ai lu trop vite ?


Et oui je suis sûr de mon énoncé, il ya bien une solution !!!


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2005)

De mon côté... pas de solution si les boites sont alignées.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> De mon côté... pas de solution si les boites sont alignées.


Qui a dit qu'elles étaient alignées ???


----------



## z-moon (7 Juillet 2005)

ça y'est j'ai compris!

il faut bien une grosse boite pour ranger les 9 autres!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est j'ai compris!
> 
> il faut bien une grosse boite pour ranger les 9 autres!


Tu chauffes z-moon   !!!


----------



## iota (7 Juillet 2005)

Salut.



			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> *1+1=3* voyoonns.....
> 
> Prenons l'équation: *(a+b) x (a-b) = a²-ab+ba-b²*
> 
> ...


Mathématiquement parlant...
A cette étape de ton raisonnement tu dois dire pour qu'il puisse être valide :
* Division les deux termes de chaques cotés par a-b (avec a != b pour que a-b != 0 sinon division par zéro)*

Donc à la fin tu ne peux pas dire :


			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Posons :* a = b = 1* On obtient donc :


Voila... donc non... 1+1 n'est pas égale à 3 

Par contre tu peux dire 1 bouteille de coca + 1 bouteille de whisky = 3 grands verres de whisky-coca... la ça marche ! 

@+
iota


----------



## z-moon (7 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tu chauffes z-moon   !!!


0+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9=44(44 dans la dixième et grosse boite, dans laquelle se trouvent toutes les autres!)

VV


----------



## avr (7 Juillet 2005)

Ahhhhh, OKayyyyyyyy! Félicitations z-moon!


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Au rez de chaussée se trouvent 3 interrupteurs de type on/off. L?un deux permet d?allumer une ampoule au 1er étage. Les 2 autres sont sans effet. Au rez de chaussée, on ne distingue rien de l?étage au dessus.
Sachant qu?on a le droit de se déplacer une seule fois au 1er étage, comment manipuler (sans les démonter) les boutons on/off de telle sorte qu?on puisse désigner le bon interrupteur ?

A vos neurones!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

tu te mouilles les mains avant d'essayer les interrupteurs un à un .....
les pieds nus ....


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tu te mouilles les mains avant d'essayer les interrupteurs un à un .....
> les pieds nus ....


Ca marche aussi 
Je précise donc pour e kamikazes : Il ne faut pas se tuer...


----------



## daffyb (7 Juillet 2005)

ben, moi, je manipules les 3 d'un coup comme ça je suis tranquil


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Je précise donc pour e kamikazes : Il ne faut pas se tuer... [/QUOTE]


je dis ça car c'est mets réellement arriver sans le faire exprès évidemment mais c'est une autre histoire


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> > je dis ça car c'est mets réellement arriver sans le faire exprès évidemment mais c'est une autre histoire
> 
> 
> faut quand même prendre des risques
> ...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

les doigts bien tendus, tu plie un doigt.
En regardant les doigt à gauche de celui plié, tu lis les dizaines, à droite, les unités...

C'est comme ça que je l'ai apprise :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Une autre : 

Un condamné peut choisir sa mort. Ses bourreaux lui demandent de faire une AFFIRMATION. Si cette dernière est vraie, il sera pendu. Si elle est fausse, il sera décapité. Si elle est incertaine (du style « Je suis né à Paris » ou « Il va pleuvoir dans 10 jours »), la phrase est considérée comme fausse, donc le condamné sera décapité.
Quelle est l?affirmation qui permet au condamné de sauver sa peau ?
A vos neurones...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

pffff : "je vais mourrir"

elle est dur celle là ..


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

s'il dit, je vais mourir, il sera donc pendu car son affirmation est vraie


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Juillet 2005)

Il dit "Je vais être décapité"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Juillet 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> 0+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9=44(44 dans la dixième et grosse boite, dans laquelle se trouvent toutes les autres!)
> 
> VV


Bon je donne la solution parce-que est vraiment pas loin... 

Si les boîtes sont côte à côte, on ne peut pas réaliser cette répartition. Le moins que l'on puisse faire est de placer aucune bille dans la première boîte, une dans la seconde, deux dans le troisième, etc.. mais l'on parvient alors à un total de 45 billes. 
Par contre, si l'on place la premiere boîte dans le deuxième, et la deuxième dans la troisième, etc.. jusqu'à la dixième, il n'y a aucun problème pour arriver à ce qui est demandé.


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Il dit "Je vais être décapité"


 
Bravo!!! 



_PS : Tu la connaissais, non? _


----------



## richard-deux (8 Juillet 2005)

Vous disposez de 9 pièces de 1 Euro.
1 est fausse et est plus légère que les 8 autres.

A l'aide d'une balance et en 2 coups seulement, retrouvez la fausse pièce.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonpat sort de ce sujet !


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2005)

Le principe est simple :
On pose 3 piece sur chaque plateau :
Cas 1 : il y a équilibre alors on prend 2 pièces parmi les 3 restantes (une xur chaque plateau)
                      si équilibre => la dernière est fausse sinon, on sait tout de suite qui est plus léger
Cas 2 : déséquilibre : on choisit les 3 pièces les plus légères et on applique la deuxième méthode ( comparaison de 2 pièces).


----------



## richard-deux (8 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Le principe est simple :
> On pose 3 piece sur chaque plateau :
> Cas 1 : il y a équilibre alors on prend 2 pièces parmi les 3 restantes (une xur chaque plateau)
> si équilibre => la dernière est fausse sinon, on sait tout de suite qui est plus léger
> Cas 2 : déséquilibre : on choisit les 3 pièces les plus légères et on applique la deuxième méthode ( comparaison de 2 pièces).



gagné.


----------



## avr (11 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les doigts bien tendus, tu plie un doigt.
> En regardant les doigt à gauche de celui plié, tu lis les dizaines, à droite, les unités...
> 
> C'est comme ça que je l'ai apprise :rose:


Euh... J'ai pas très bien compris comment tu fais...  :rose: Tu plies quel doigt??


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2005)

Tu prends tes deux mains devant toi, doigts tendus vers l'avant (par exemple).
Tu plies ensuite un doigt (celui que tu veux)
Exemple : tu plies le majeur de la main gauche : 
il reste 2 doigt à gauche du majeur, 7 (en comptant la main droite) à droite : 

Résultat : tu as plié le 3eme doigt en partant de la gauche (9x*3*)
tu lis les dizaines à gauche (2 doigts = 2)
tu lis les unites à droite (7 doigt = 7)
Donc, pour 9x3, ca donne 27


----------



## avr (11 Juillet 2005)

Waouw, ça marche!
Et celle-ci:


			
				kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Trois gars décident de dormir dans un hotel pour le moins cher possible.
> 
> Ils arrivent à la réception et demande une chambre pour trois (hé, ils font ce qu'ils veulent hein ! :rateau: )
> La chambre coûte 30¤, ils donnent donc 10¤ chacun en billet.
> ...


Je suis OK avec la réponse de Hobbes Ze Tiger, mais je ne comprends pas où ça cloche dans l'énoncé...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Mais le truc c'est que tu ne rajoutes pas les 2¤ au 27¤... tu les enlèves plutôt pour retrouver le prix de la chambre après (27-2=25)
> pour résumer tu as :
> 3x10 - 5 = 3x9 - 2
> pour retrouver les 30 du départ, il faut 3x10 = 3x9 - 2 + 5
> ...


On ne peut plus clair ..   !!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Hop allez une autre question... 

Ma banque m'a confié une nouvelle carte de paiement. C'est très pratique, je peux retirer de l'argent dans des distributeurs automatiques ou payer des achats même si je n'ai pas d'argent sur moi. Pour l'utiliser, il me faut me souvenir du code, un nombre à 4 chiffres qui est mon secret, car je suis la seule à le connaître. J'ai remarqué que c'est un nombre pair et qu'il est divisible par 9. Les deux derniers chiffres forment le numéro d'un département de ma Région, le Poitou-Charentes. Les deux premiers chiffres sont égaux et différents du troisième... mais je me tais car j'ai peur d'en avoir trop dit.
Quel est le code de ma carte de paiement ?


----------



## iota (11 Juillet 2005)

Salut.


			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le code de ma carte de paiement ?


Un peu risqué ton jeu... 
2286 non ?

@+
iota


----------



## avr (11 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Hop allez une autre question...
> 
> Ma banque m'a confié une nouvelle carte de paiement. C'est très pratique, je peux retirer de l'argent dans des distributeurs automatiques ou payer des achats même si je n'ai pas d'argent sur moi. Pour l'utiliser, il me faut me souvenir du code, un nombre à 4 chiffres qui est mon secret, car je suis la seule à le connaître. J'ai remarqué que c'est un nombre pair et qu'il est divisible par 9. Les deux derniers chiffres forment le numéro d'un département de ma Région, le Poitou-Charentes. Les deux premiers chiffres sont égaux et différents du troisième... mais je me tais car j'ai peur d'en avoir trop dit.
> Quel est le code de ma carte de paiement ?


2286...

EDIT: M***, doublé par iota. Certains ont plus d'expérience que d'autres dans le recel de cartes volées...

EDIT2: Merci picouto, tes explications sont on ne peut plus claires!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> Un peu risqué ton jeu...
> 2286 non ?
> 
> ...


Flûte oui j'ai mal calculé les risques ... .. tant pi bravo quand même !


----------



## avr (11 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez une autre :
> 
> En Papouasie, il y a des "papous" et des "pas-Papous". Parmi les "papous" il y a des "papas papous" et des "papous pas papa". Mais il y a aussi des "papas pas papous" et des "pas papous pas papas".
> De plus, il y a des "papous pas papas à poux" et des "papas pas papous à poux". Mais il n'y a pas de "papas papous à poux" ni de "pas papous pas papas à poux".
> Sachant qu'il y a 240 000 poux (en moyenne 10 par tête)&#8230;et qu'il y a 2 fois plus de "pas papous à poux" que de "papous à poux", déterminer le nombre de "papous pas papas à poux" et en déduire le nombre de "papas pas papous à poux" !



8000 papous pas papas à poux et 16000 papas pas papous à poux.
C'est vrai: pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juillet 2005)

On ajoute un zéro à ma droite et j'augmente de 72.
Qui suis-je ??


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> On ajoute un zéro à ma droite et j'augmente de 72.
> Qui suis-je ??


Le nombre 8... trop simple.


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juillet 2005)

Completez : 

1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221
1113213211
...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Completez :
> 
> 1
> 11
> ...


31131211131221
Déjà bu ici même....


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> 31131211131221
> Déjà bu ici même....



pffffuuu :rose:
Je vais aller faire ces posts chez les Windowsiens j'aurais pt'être plus de chance .... :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juillet 2005)

- A, G, E et I sont les seuls nombres premiers à 1 chiffre de ABCDEFGHI, mais 2 sont semblables
- H est égal à AxG (soit le produit de A et G)
- AB composent un nombre premier qui dans l'autre sens (BA) est aussi un nombre premier
- CD composent un nombre premier différent de AB, mais identique à CB
- CB est plus élevé de la valeur de BB par rapprort à AB 
- EF composent un autre nombre premier que AB, BA et CD
- Dans les nombres premiers à 2 chiffres de ABCDEFGHI, GD est le plus grand et BD le plus petit
EF est égal à la somme de AB + BC + DC.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

D'après la vitesse du vent :
ABCDEFGHI = 314159265


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> D'après la vitesse du vent :
> ABCDEFGHI = 314159265


 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
qui a une corde ????


----------



## Philippe (29 Septembre 2005)

Toto place 3 pièces de monnaie dans un sac. La première est une pièce normale. La deuxième a deux côtés "face". La troisième a deux côtés "pile". Il agite le sac et en retire une pièce qu'il dépose sur la table. La pièce présente un côté supérieur "face" et Toto n'a pas vu l'autre côté.
Quelle est la probabilité que l'autre côté soit "pile" ? Si vous pensez qu'il y a une chance sur deux, réfléchissez encore... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 
Ph.


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> -
> - CB est plus élevé de la valeur de BB par rapprort à AB



Là, je pige pas bien : faut me faire un dessin


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Toto place 3 pièces de monnaie dans un sac. La première est une pièce normale. La deuxième a deux côtés "face". La troisième a deux côtés "pile". Il agite le sac et en retire une pièce qu'il dépose sur la table. La pièce présente un côté supérieur "face" et Toto n'a pas vu l'autre côté.
> Quelle est la probabilité que l'autre côté soit "pile" ? Si vous pensez qu'il y a une chance sur deux, réfléchissez encore... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> Ph.


En raisonnant normalement bah désolé mais il a une chance sur deux que l'autre coté soit "pile"!!!
Cependant, la probabilité de tomber sur une pièce avec deux côtés pile ou deux côtés face est quand même super faible !


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2005)

Probabilité : 1/3
Si un coté est face, l'autre coté peut etre : Face (si la piece est Face-Face), Face ( si la piece est face face) ou Pile (Si la piece est Pile-Face)


----------



## daffyb (29 Septembre 2005)

Par rapport à l'énoncé, si Toto a pioché une pièce avec un coté face, c'est qu'il a soit la pièce face/face, soit la pièce face/pile.
Il a donc une chance sur deux pour que lorsqu'il retournera la pièce il trouvera un coté pile.

Je crois qu'il y a un soucis dans ton énoncé... mais je peux me tromper...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Probabilité : 1/3
> Si un coté est face, l'autre coté peut etre : Face (si la piece est Face-Face), Face ( si la piece est face face) ou Pile (Si la piece est Pile-Face)


Ouais mais là les deux premiers comptent pour un !!! Face si la pièce est face/face ou face si la pièce est face/face... ben ça revient au même !?:mouais:
(donc ça reste une chance sur deux)


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2005)

C'est 2 choses différentes (pour les matheux, pas pour moi  )
Un piece à 2 faces : Face1, Face2
L'autre piece  : Face3, Pile

Si la face visible est F1, on peut avoir de l'autre coté F2, F3 ou P.
ON a donc 1 chance sur 3 de tomber sur pile


----------



## daffyb (29 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Toto place 3 pièces de monnaie dans un sac. La première est une pièce normale. La deuxième a deux côtés "face". La troisième a deux côtés "pile". Il agite le sac et en retire une pièce qu'il dépose sur la table. La pièce présente un côté supérieur "face" et Toto n'a pas vu l'autre côté.
> Quelle est la probabilité que l'autre côté soit "pile" ? Si vous pensez qu'il y a une chance sur deux, réfléchissez encore... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> Ph.


La question n'est pas plutot :
Quelle est la probabilité de tirer une pièce ayant une face apparente face ait le coté pile en revers ?


----------



## lalsaco (29 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Par rapport à l'énoncé, si Toto a pioché une pièce avec un coté face, c'est qu'il a soit la pièce face/face, soit la pièce face/pile.
> Il a donc une chance sur deux pour que lorsqu'il retournera la pièce il trouvera un coté pile.
> 
> Je crois qu'il y a un soucis dans ton énoncé... mais je peux me tromper...


 
Probabilité 50 %.
Je suis entiérement d'accord avec Daffyb.


----------



## lalsaco (29 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est 2 choses différentes (pour les matheux, pas pour moi  )
> Un piece à 2 faces : Face1, Face2
> L'autre piece : Face3, Pile
> 
> ...


Mathematiquement, ça peut se tenir, mais physiquement, il faudrait avoir la possibilité de remplacer une face de la pièce par F1, F2 ou F3. Si il y a une solution, je veux bien changer les face de mes pièces de 1 Euro par des faces de 2 Euros


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> La question n'est pas plutot :
> Quelle est la probabilité de tirer une pièce ayant une face apparente face ait le coté pile en revers ?





			
				Phillipe a dit:
			
		

> Toto place 3 pièces de monnaie dans un sac. La première est une pièce normale. La deuxième a deux côtés "face". La troisième a deux côtés "pile". Il agite le sac et en retire une pièce qu'il dépose sur la table. La pièce présente un côté supérieur "face" et Toto n'a pas vu l'autre côté.
> Quelle est la probabilité que l'autre côté soit "pile" ? Si vous pensez qu'il y a une chance sur deux, réfléchissez encore...
> Ph.



Désolé daffy, mais je lis la même chose...

Tu regarde un coté, tu vois "Face". Quel est la probabilité que l'autre coté soit pile?




PS : Je persiste pour 1/3


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé daffy, mais je lis la même chose...
> 
> Tu regarde un coté, tu vois "Face". Quel est la probabilité que l'autre coté soit pile?
> 
> ...


Tu vas me faire devenir chèvre....:rateau:


----------



## daffyb (29 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> daffyb a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben justement, moi, je ne lis pas la même chose.
Dans ma phrase on demande la probabilité de tirer une pièce ayant un coté face et de sortir cette pièce avec le coté face apparent et que cette pièce soit pile de l'autre coté.
Dans la phrase de Phillipe, on fait un pré-tri, en sortant une pièce ayant déjà un coté face. Dans ce cas, le coup du sac et de la pièce pile/pile est totalement inutile...
Dans ce genre d'énoncé, tout est utile, alors qu'ici la pièce pile/pile ne sert à rien et c'est donc pour cela que je pense qu'il y a un soucis dans son énoncé

C'est mon avis  j'ai essayé d'être explicite, mais ce n'est pas évident


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

si si c'est clair... je pense comme toi !!!


----------



## Philippe (29 Septembre 2005)

Oufff...
Moi qui me demandais si le sujet allait intéresser quelqu'un...  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
Désolé les gars, je n'ai pas le temps pour l'instant de répondre à vos différentes remarques.
Je vous rejoins ce soir.
En attendant je vous invite à relire attentivement l'énoncé du pb car [size=+1]non[/size], il n'est pas ambigu  :love: !...
À plus tard,
Ph.


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est 2 choses différentes (pour les matheux, pas pour moi  )
> Un piece à 2 faces : Face1, Face2
> L'autre piece  : Face3, Pile
> 
> ...



Je me corrige tout seul, mon raisonnement etait mauvais. 
Voici le bon : 

Si F1 est visible, on a F2 caché
Si F2 est visible, on a F1 caché
Si F3 est visible, on a P caché


Donc, je redis encore : 1 chance sur 3 d'avoir pile


----------



## Philippe (29 Septembre 2005)

Reprenons tout cela dans l'ordre :




			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> La question n'est pas plutot :
> Quelle est la probabilité de tirer une pièce ayant une face apparente face ait le coté pile en revers ?


Non, non, telle n'est pas la question : Toto tire une des 3 pièces du sac, voit que le côté apparent est "face". Quelle est la probabilité que l'autre côté (celui qui est caché) soit "pile" ? Là est la vraie question.



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Probabilité : 1/3
> Si un coté est face, l'autre coté peut etre : Face (si la piece est Face-Face), Face ( si la piece est face face) ou Pile (Si la piece est Pile-Face)


Tout juste      !



			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais là les deux premiers comptent pour un !!! Face si la pièce est face/face ou face si la pièce est face/face... ben ça revient au même !?:mouais:
> (donc ça reste une chance sur deux)


En fait non, ça ne revient pas au même : avec la pièce à deux côtés "face", il y a une chance en plus de trouver "face" qu'avec la pièce normale : 1 chance avec la pièce normale, 2 chances avec la pièce face/face.

Comment poser le problème autrement ?
En fait, il y a 3 pièces et chacune a 2 côtés, et il y a donc, _avant que Toto ait regardé la pièce_, 6 cas possibles (chacun ayant la même probabilité) :

- la pièce à deux côtés "face" avec "face A" apparent et "face B" caché
- la pièce à deux côtés "face" avec "face B" apparent et "face A" caché
- la pièce normale avec "face" apparent et "pile" caché
- la pièce normale avec "pile" apparent et "face" caché
- la pièce à deux côtés "pile" avec "pile A" apparent et "pile B" caché
- la pièce à deux côtés "pile" avec "pile A" apparent et "pile B" caché

_Quand Toto constate que le côté apparent est face_, les 3 derniers cas sont exclus. Il ne reste plus que les 3 premiers et le côté caché n'est pile que dans le 3e cas. Il y a donc une chance sur trois pour que le côté caché soit pile.
C'est donc bien le_magi61 qui a raison !

   

Bonne soirée !
Ph.


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2005)

Je vous laisse vous amuser mais une petite mise au point pour le problème des pièces et son interprétation par le_magi61 :



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un piece à 2 faces : Face1, Face2
> L'autre piece : Face3, Pile
> 
> Si la face visible est F1, on peut avoir de l'autre coté F2, F3 ou P.
> ON a donc 1 chance sur 3 de tomber sur pile



Il y a une contradiction dans tes phrases puisque tu dis :
- d'une part la face F1 est associé à F2 
- d'autre part que de l'autre côté de F1, il peut y avoir F2, F3 ouP

Faudrait savoir !  

En fait,
- si tu vois F1 la face cachée est forcément F2
- si tu vois F2 la face cachée est forcément F1
- si tu vois F3 la face cachée est forcément P

(si tu vois P, tu recommences, c'est pas prévu dans l'énoncé ;D)

Bon tu rerédiges proprement et ça ira   

L'astuce vient bien du fait que si on a une face F visible, il y a 2 fois plus de chances que ce soit la pièce F1/F2 que la pièce F3/P puisque la première a deux façons de présenter un côté F.

Que les probabilités d'avoir une pièce ou une autre ne sont pas identiques une fois qu'on voit un des côtés de la pièce  est plus facile à comprendre en regardant quelle est la probabilité qu'on ait la pièce P/P avec une face F visible !


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse vous amuser mais une petite mise au point pour le problème des pièces et son interprétation par le_magi61 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Regarde donc par ici...


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Regarde donc par ici...



  Excuse-moi, j'étais trop fatigué pour tout lire, faut croire


----------

